# Gaming 2013, which ones you guys looking for?



## Ankur (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm done with all the games I have and was just seeing the calender for 2013 for gaming.
Here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_in_video_gaming

Feels like it is a big year for gaming.
Looking out and following:
Crysis 3
SimCity
Dead Island: Riptide
The Last of Us
Battlefield 4
Grand Theft Auto V
Total War: Rome II
I hope I can get them all


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2012)

Bioshock Infinite
Whatever Call of Duty game comes out.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think imight have to buy BF4, might be getting BF3 later this week with premium for my pc, the xbox version isnt right.


----------



## M1kkelZR (Dec 30, 2012)

Only Crysis 3.

I wont be playing much more than COD4, WoW and D3 really.


----------



## Ankur (Dec 30, 2012)

lol no one likes GTA 5??


----------



## NyxCharon (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll be mainly waiting for ports of various source games to linux, especially CS:GO. Other then that, I was going to get SimCity, but after the announcement of the horrible DRM they are putting on it, I wont be buying it.


----------



## Ankur (Dec 30, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> I'll be mainly waiting for ports of various source games to linux, especially CS:GO. Other then that, I was going to get SimCity, but after the announcement of the horrible DRM they are putting on it, I wont be buying it.


That is my first aim, but whats exactly DRM?


----------



## Aastii (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess GTA 5, but honestly nothing right now.

BF4 can go die in a hole so a massive effing turd can be taken on it. 1942 comes out, great game. You then have 3 years development to get BF2, incredible game. 8 year development cycle for BF3 which is one of the first major, fresh, innovative FPS titles in years, it is an awesome game. ~12 months after release, they throw Elite at you, I can live with buying more map packs, missions and what not, it is like the BF2 expansions. But you then have them pull an Activision on you and say the next game is out next year, right after they bring out these expansions costing as much as an entire game.  All the time EA carry on with their money grabbing BS, BF can go die and the sooner the better


----------



## spirit (Dec 30, 2012)

Not really interested in any of those games to be honest. :/ Though the original Rome Total War was fun!


----------



## M1kkelZR (Dec 30, 2012)

Ankur said:


> lol no one likes GTA 5??



Not really, I don't play alot of games. I play a certain game alot.


----------



## Ankur (Dec 30, 2012)

spirit said:


> Not really interested in any of those games to be honest. :/ Though the original Rome Total War was fun!


Not even a single from wikipedia link I mentioned ?? I think there will be at least one game in there for you.


----------



## NyxCharon (Dec 30, 2012)

Ankur said:


> That is my first aim, but whats exactly DRM?


Essentially Anti-Piracy prevention. For example, every game on Steam uses Steam Guard, which is DRM. That's all fine, but some companies take it too far, most notably EA and Ubisoft.  

When I was referring to the DRM for SimCity, read this:
http://www.destructoid.com/simcity-cranks-the-always-online-drm-up-to-eleven-240898.phtml


----------



## spirit (Dec 30, 2012)

Ankur said:


> Not even a single from wikipedia link I mentioned ?? I think there will be at least one game in there for you.



I just had a very quick look and no there's nothing there really. Most of them appear to be shooters from a quick glance, and shooters aren't really my thing. I prefer racing/arcade games.


----------



## Ankur (Dec 30, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> Essentially Anti-Piracy prevention. For example, every game on Steam uses Steam Guard, which is DRM. That's all fine, but some companies take it too far, most notably EA and Ubisoft.
> 
> When I was referring to the DRM for SimCity, read this:
> http://www.destructoid.com/simcity-cranks-the-always-online-drm-up-to-eleven-240898.phtml


Hmmm, no game saves on HDD, I have also heard that every move in the game will be saved on the server.
I understand they need to sync it for other players, but I am afraid how much internet usage will be needed for this data transferring.


----------



## NyxCharon (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm mainly upset I can't play offline. I enjoy the simcity games, and they are a great time killer when traveling. Always online when traveling is impossible unless you use a hotspot of some kind, and I'm not doing that just so I can play a game. 
They are arguing it's needed because your city affects other players cities, but why can't I just play a simple offline game with no other players cities, just like it has been in the past?


----------



## WeatherMan (Dec 30, 2012)

Dead Space 3
Crysis 3
SimCity
BioShock Infinite
Dead Island: Riptide
The Elder Scrolls: Online
Grand Theft Auto: V
GRID 2
Metro: Last Light


----------



## mrgcat (Dec 30, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> I'm mainly upset I can't play offline. I enjoy the simcity games, and they are a great time killer when traveling. Always online when traveling is impossible unless you use a hotspot of some kind, and I'm not doing that just so I can play a game.
> They are arguing it's needed because your city affects other players cities, but why can't I just play a simple offline game with no other players cities, just like it has been in the past?



Give the modders time, there would be a way in re-routeing the IP that the game checks for connection to the servers, and then you have to run a server locally. After of course buying it legitimately.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 30, 2012)

I saw video from E3 of the game "Watch Dogs". That looks really fun and I'm looking forward to that one.

[ut]0dTOnyp58NM[/ut]


----------



## NyxCharon (Dec 30, 2012)

mrgcat said:


> Give the modders time, there would be a way in re-routeing the IP that the game checks for connection to the servers, and then you have to run a server locally. After of course buying it legitimately.



I'm well aware this will happen, but I'm not going to buy a game that doesn't provide this core functionally. 

Also, I didn't know Elder Scrolls Online was slated for next year, but if it does get released that should be awesome (I hope)


----------



## salvage-this (Dec 30, 2012)

Bioshock Infinate and Crysis 3.


----------



## Shane (Dec 30, 2012)

GTA 5,But thats about it really...I don't enjoy games like i use too. 

I just know the next Call of duty will be the same poop all over again,BF4...again same thing with just better graphics and new maps.

We need new innovative game ideas,Not the same stuff over and over with overpriced DLC.

This past couple of years games have been pretty disappointing imo.


----------



## Aastii (Dec 30, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I saw video from E3 of the game "Watch Dogs". That looks really fun and I'm looking forward to that one.
> 
> [ut]0dTOnyp58NM[/ut]



How could I forget this!!!

I saw this at E3 and have not wanted to play a game as much as I have this for so long, I really hope it meets expectations seeing as how they are so high without seeing any substantial amounts of game play


----------



## Troncoso (Dec 30, 2012)

NyxCharon said:


> I'm well aware this will happen, but I'm not going to buy a game that doesn't provide this core functionally.
> 
> Also, I didn't know Elder Scrolls Online was slated for next year, but if it does get released that should be awesome (I hope)



If it does. Don't even hope for that. It won't happen.

Also, The new Tomb Raider game looks pretty good. Also, I've been watching out for The Last of Us on PS3.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 30, 2012)

Aastii said:


> How could I forget this!!!
> 
> I saw this at E3 and have not wanted to play a game as much as I have this for so long, I really hope it meets expectations seeing as how they are so high without seeing any substantial amounts of game play



I don't pay much attention to E3 when it happens, but I learned about this somewhere during coverage and was impressed and excited for it


----------



## xTobyMc (Dec 30, 2012)

Did anyone see the gameplay for the game Watch Dogs at E3 earlier in the year? That game really stood out to me, graphically wise


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 30, 2012)

xTobyMc said:


> Did anyone see the gameplay for the game Watch Dogs at E3 earlier in the year? That game really stood out to me, graphically wise



Thanks for coming into the discussion late on that one.....



voyagerfan99 said:


> I saw video from E3 of the game "Watch Dogs". That looks really fun and I'm looking forward to that one.
> 
> [ut]0dTOnyp58NM[/ut]





Aastii said:


> How could I forget this!!!
> 
> I saw this at E3 and have not wanted to play a game as much as I have this for so long, I really hope it meets expectations seeing as how they are so high without seeing any substantial amounts of game play





voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't pay much attention to E3 when it happens, but I learned about this somewhere during coverage and was impressed and excited for it


----------



## Aastii (Dec 30, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I don't pay much attention to E3 when it happens, but I learned about this somewhere during coverage and was impressed and excited for it



I saw it as they were showing it and it saved E3 tbh, the rest was pretty mediocre


----------



## linkin (Dec 30, 2012)

GTA V
ArmA III
DayZ standalone
Total War: Rome II

This year was a disappointment in terms of "AAA" titles. Hitman absolution sucked, Far cry 3 sucked, MoH:W sucked...


----------



## Aastii (Dec 31, 2012)

Still yet to play FC3, but it looks a hell of a lot better than FC2 and, dare I say it, like it will be quite fun when I do get around to playing it


----------



## jonnyp11 (Dec 31, 2012)

Aastii said:


> Still yet to play FC3, but it looks a hell of a lot better than FC2 and, dare I say it, like it will be quite fun when I do get around to playing it



I've heard it's good, i think it was reviewed well, idk why he hates it.


----------



## G80FTW (Dec 31, 2012)

Aastii said:


> Still yet to play FC3, but it looks a hell of a lot better than FC2 and, dare I say it, like it will be quite fun when I do get around to playing it



Its good. I liked the story.  The graphics arnt exactly cutting edge, but they do look better than FC2.  

I think they strayed away too far from the realism of 2, the only thing I didnt like about 2 was the weapon degradation which thank god they got rid of. Other than that I enjoyed the realism.  

FC3 is alot more arcade.  But the AI is fun to play with and watch.  Along with a cool scenery with ancient ruins and WW2 buildings/planes/ships that you can find and explore.


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2012)

Nevakonaza said:


> I just know the next Call of duty will be the same poop all over again



I'm not defending CoD or being a fanboy because I play BF3 and enjoy it as well but I don't understand why CoD gets a lot of hate for being "the same" every year. I didn't get to customize my loadout as thorough as in Black Ops 2. As far as I know there's at least 1 new game mode that comes out in every game, Hardpoint being the new one. 

I don't see sports games getting a lot of hate. NBA 2K13 looks like 2K12 to me just with different rosters now.


----------



## linkin (Dec 31, 2012)

G80FTW said:


> Its good. I liked the story.  The graphics arnt exactly cutting edge, but they do look better than FC2.
> 
> I think they strayed away too far from the realism of 2, the only thing I didnt like about 2 was the weapon degradation which thank god they got rid of. Other than that I enjoyed the realism.
> 
> FC3 is alot more arcade.  But the AI is fun to play with and watch.  Along with a cool scenery with ancient ruins and WW2 buildings/planes/ships that you can find and explore.



What pisses me off the most is the stupid/blind AI, the shitty graphics compared to the trailers, and all the sounds seem to be low quality 128k MP3's. They're all grainy and have that warbling sound.


----------



## waffles (Dec 31, 2012)

Ankur said:


> That is my first aim, but whats exactly DRM?



Where players must be connected to the internet to save the game. Im still going to get the game and im really excited!


----------



## Darren (Dec 31, 2012)

jnskyliner34 said:


> I'm not defending CoD or being a fanboy because I play BF3 and enjoy it as well but I don't understand why CoD gets a lot of hate for being "the same" every year. I didn't get to customize my loadout as thorough as in Black Ops 2. As far as I know there's at least 1 new game mode that comes out in every game, Hardpoint being the new one.
> 
> I don't see sports games getting a lot of hate. NBA 2K13 looks like 2K12 to me just with different rosters now.



That's because sports games don't have millions upon millions of screaming fanboys saying how it's brand new and totally different. Yeah there are some minor changes between CoD games, but by and large they're very similar. I loved the time I played with MW2, but I wouldn't spend a full 60 bucks for a game that has very similar graphics 2-3 years later with a few different maps and mostly the same weapons. If I want a CoD fix, I'll hop on MW2, but blowing 60 bucks every 10 months as they release the next one is ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## Ankur (Dec 31, 2012)

I was almost upon getting FC3, but after checking out linkin's suggestions, the game really had the enemy's shadow, you can see them from behind the wall or objects.
The game treats us like noobs and is a tutorial for first few hours.
Also collecting various stuff around the map and money stuff. The graphics is decent, but not advance like a 2012 game should be.
The multiplayer doesn't have dedicated servers.
Quite many other reasons, but I agree it is better than FC2, also the story looks good.

BTW I have heard that Crysis 3 will max our PC/consoles like crysis 2007/8 did, and some lead from Crysis 3 team says its graphics will be unbeatable for 2 years.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ankur said:


> I was almost upon getting FC3, but after checking out linkin's suggestions, the game really had the enemy's shadow, you can see them from behind the wall or objects.
> The game treats us like noobs and is a tutorial for first few hours.
> Also collecting various stuff around the map and money stuff. The graphics is decent, but not advance like a 2012 game should be.
> The multiplayer doesn't have dedicated servers.
> ...



Thought it got reviewed well, is it still fun or anything? And FC2 was alright, but i wasnt too big on it, and when i lost my save i couldnt bring myself to go back through it, had a good number of hours down already.

Some gameplay i saw on a show looked amazing, BF3 cant touch it.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded (Jan 2, 2013)

Half Life 3! I wish.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Half Life 3! I wish.



PLEASE! They left us with a cliff hanger after Ep.2


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jan 2, 2013)

voyagerfan99 said:


> PLEASE! They left us with a cliff hanger after Ep.2



He's dead, why did he have to die


----------



## newcomputer20 (Jan 2, 2013)

SC2 HOTS. Boss game.


----------



## magn3z (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking forward to Crysis 3 and GTA V the most! 
Also Battlefield 4 but the release is planned for 2014 so ...


----------



## mtb211 (Jan 3, 2013)

The last of us is the only game I am going to purchase regardless of what kind of reviews it gets... and I think dead space 3 because of the Co-OP

im staying away from all call of duty , GTV, Killzone, Gears of war


----------



## fairytale (Jan 4, 2013)

Crysis 3 and GTA V


----------



## Ankur (Jan 4, 2013)

From what I see, max vote is on GTA V, pretty sure it will be awesome, just fingures crossed for a PC version.


----------



## mtb211 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ankur said:


> From what I see, max vote is on GTA V, pretty sure it will be awesome, just fingures crossed for a PC version.



probably will need an 8 core processor to run 30 FPS


----------



## Darren (Jan 4, 2013)

mtb211 said:


> probably will need an 8 core processor to run 30 FPS



Hah no kidding. My machine struggles with GTA IV even when overclocked to 4.0 Ghz. I play at like medium to highish settings. Ridiculous...


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 4, 2013)

Denther said:


> Hah no kidding. My machine struggles with GTA IV even when overclocked to 4.0 Ghz. I play at like medium to highish settings. Ridiculous...



I max out GTA IV on my machine at 1920x1080 and I get 60FPS. Though that might be because my GPU is much more powerful than yours.


----------



## Darren (Jan 4, 2013)

voyagerfan99 said:


> I max out GTA IV on my machine at 1920x1080 and I get 60FPS. Though that might be because my GPU is much more powerful than yours.



Jeez. My video card isn't far behind yours, especially with the OC I got. Not much at all. Especially with the change in settings and performance I'm getting.


----------



## Ankur (Jan 4, 2013)

mtb211 said:


> probably will need an 8 core processor to run 30 FPS


A quad core will be just fine , I think GTA IV wasn't well optimized.


----------



## Life (Jan 4, 2013)

Blop 2= Awesome. that's the game I'm getting for my computer next.


----------



## Ankur (Jan 4, 2013)

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Blop 2= Awesome. that's the game I'm getting for my computer next.


Only 2013 games


----------



## LordShockTitan (Jan 9, 2013)

Elder Scrolls Online is what I am looking forward to the most so far. Also waiting to get DayZ when it gets released as its own game. So far, thats it.


----------



## fairytale (Jan 9, 2013)

Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider :d


----------



## Life (Jan 9, 2013)

fairytale said:


> Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider :d



Crysis 3 has been out for awhile already.


----------



## Justin (Jan 9, 2013)

{AL}-Life-{CoS} said:


> Crysis 3 has been out for awhile already.



No it hasn't. 
http://www.crysis.com/us/crysis-3


----------



## KasperL (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm looking forward to GTA 5 for the most part. I'm sad to see BF4, since the BF3 game is still riddled with bugs, and all they do is produce **** for premium members which is annoying to see.

I just hope that they won't screw GTA 5 up. I'm hoping for a proper open world game.


----------



## Life (Jan 9, 2013)

jnskyliner34 said:


> No it hasn't.
> http://www.crysis.com/us/crysis-3



Oh, sorry, I was thinking of crysis warhead.


----------



## newone (Jan 23, 2013)

New Space Rangers LoL


----------



## Thanatos (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## newone (Jan 26, 2013)

I just got my Beta key for Sim City Online this might be really good title. I always was into strategy empire managment games. Other one will be Total War: Rome II first part was very good like most of Tatal War titles!


----------



## Kawlos Ghroomez (Jan 27, 2013)

Tomb Raider
Dead Island Riptide
BF4
Renegade X (UT3 Indie version of C&C Renegade)
C&C Renegade was so awesome........ Miss it =/


----------



## Legendaryk4 (Feb 13, 2013)

Elder Scrolls Online
Company of Heroes 2
GTA V
The Last of Us
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
South Park: The Stick of Truth


----------



## Aastii (Feb 13, 2013)

I have my fingers firmly crossed for CoH2. With THQ going under i sorely hope that is one of the games someone buys the rights to and the progress so far and finish it. CoH was so awesome and have been stoked for 2 since it was announced, but it may not happen now


----------



## Legendaryk4 (Feb 13, 2013)

Aastii said:


> I have my fingers firmly crossed for CoH2. With THQ going under i sorely hope that is one of the games someone buys the rights to and the progress so far and finish it. CoH was so awesome and have been stoked for 2 since it was announced, but it may not happen now



I would be sincerely pissed if CoH2 doesnt drop.


----------



## Justin (Feb 13, 2013)

I want Disney Infinity
https://infinity.disney.com/


----------



## Aastii (Feb 13, 2013)

Legendaryk4 said:


> I would be sincerely pissed if CoH2 doesnt drop.



That makes at least two of us.

It is still up for pre-order on Steam so I am keeping hopeful


----------



## paul1145 (Feb 23, 2013)

Can't wait for Crysis 3 and Dead Island: Riptide I already own Crysis 2 and dead Island purchase them on steam, I enjoy playing this game on my free time.


----------



## jake1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ankur said:


> I'm done with all the games I have and was just seeing the calender for 2013 for gaming.
> Here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_in_video_gaming
> 
> Feels like it is a big year for gaming.
> ...



I am quite looking forwards to getting:
Dead Island: Riptide,
Battlefield 4,
Grand Theft Auto V.

Although Battlefield 4 looks a little bit repetitive. 
To be honest, the game I am mostly looking forwards to receiving is probably Grand Theft Auto V, it's supposted to be a bit like San Adreas, but better. 
Can't wait!


----------



## Okedokey (Mar 28, 2013)

BF4 will be something i get.


----------



## Turbo10 (Mar 28, 2013)

Age of Wonders 3!!!!!
Stardrive
Pandora:first Contact
Civ 5 Brave New World
Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes
Battle Worlds: Kronos
Crusader Kings 2:Old Gods
Victoria 2: Heart of Darkness
Europa Universalis 4


----------



## Origin Saint (Mar 28, 2013)

Crysis 3
Tomb Raider
Bioshock Infinite
Dead Island: Riptide
Metro: Last Light
Grand Theft Auto V
Wasteland 2
Watch Dogs

I really thought that Dead Island: Riptide was already out?!  Oh well, not like i had the money to buy it yet anyway lol.  Really like the graphics on these games this year, Crysis 3, GTA V and Metro: Last Light look amazing compared to all their predecessors.


----------



## clquestor (Mar 29, 2013)

Doom 4!!!


----------

